# Methimazole and tongue sores?



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I know I've asked this before but it's been awhile so I wonder if anyone new can chime in.

Since taking the methimazole I've had weird red, painful, shiny sores on my tongue. It doesn't look like a mapped tongue, just like a burn or something. My doc thought it looked like a folic acid deficiency, but why would I come up with that since starting the methimazole? And why wouldn't taking a little extra folic help it?

Dr Google leads me to think it's a B12 deficiency which basically mimics hyperthyroid symptoms anyway, so that's not too reliable. But wouldn't a B12 deficiency be a major red flag?

Or maybe I'm just overreacting and everyone gets these?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> I know I've asked this before but it's been awhile so I wonder if anyone new can chime in.
> 
> Since taking the methimazole I've had weird red, painful, shiny sores on my tongue. It doesn't look like a mapped tongue, just like a burn or something. My doc thought it looked like a folic acid deficiency, but why would I come up with that since starting the methimazole? And why wouldn't taking a little extra folic help it?
> 
> ...


It is possible that this is due to a deficiency because alas, thyroid disease seems to deplete the body of many of it's very very important nutrients.

I do not find sores on the tongue listed as a side-effect of Methimazole but that does not mean it is not so. If it makes one have a sore throat and it surely does, one would have to wonder about the tongue as well.

Meanwhile, swishing w/warm salt water may help.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have mouth sores regularly. They didn't start until after I was diagnosed with Graves' and Hashi's. I get frequest cancer sores and sores on my tongues. I hate it, so I feel for you. My endo said it is most likely a result of all the hormonal activity and a depletion of various vitamins due to the issues our bodies now have with vitamin absorption due to the thyroid issues. I regularly rinse with mouth wash specific to mouth sores and that seems to help.


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

I just had my Synthroid bumped up from 137 mg to 175 mb (on day 2), and noticed a sore coming out on my tongue.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> I just had my Synthroid bumped up from 137 mg to 175 mb (on day 2), and noticed a sore coming out on my tongue.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


Do you mean to type mcg. which is micrograms? I hope?

Gosh; warm salt water to the rescue. It could be viral also.


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, 175 mcg --- didn't notice my error. Sorry for the confusion. Tongue feels better this morning. I just wish I could get some sleep, been without for almost a week now, and looking and feeling like crap.

Deb


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> Yes, 175 mcg --- didn't notice my error. Sorry for the confusion. Tongue feels better this morning. I just wish I could get some sleep, been without for almost a week now, and looking and feeling like crap.
> 
> Deb


Why can't you sleep? Are you over medicated, do you think? Have you had labs recently?


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

I have suffered with insomnia for the best part of my life....always had to take some prescription med for it, ativan or zopiclone. I have not had any ativan in my system for 6 years and I just weaned off the zopiclone. So I'm pretty much cold turkey in the sleep department right now. I'm trying a herbal supplement, (I know the word supplement) scares people, just first night last night. Didn't help at all....

I'm a survivor of childhood abuse both mentally, physically, emotionally and sexually, and I have always thought of the bedroom as a means of abuse, and I can't get over it. I went through 4 years of weekly counselling only to come to the conclusion nothing was my fault...but never got to the point where I could sleep. It is ingrained in me. I have been out to a sleep disorder's clinic and told I have "sleep state misperception", and therefore aware of everything around me, dream state while awake, etc. No rem sleep at all.

As far as other labs, not sure where to go. Did have cortisol testing a few years back, that was all ok.......

Just seems to be the way it is. I am trying to work towards going medication free, even though I will probably go through a hell doing it, and see if my neuro transmitters turn around......

Deb


----------

